# New to Me -- PT-92AF



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Just picked this up tonight for a song. Well, okay, $250 worth of karaoke.....:mrgreen:

Any one tell me the best replacement grips and other items I might want to know?


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

I use the rubber Pachmeyer two-piece grips with finger grooves on my PT99. Some folks claim they make the grip uncomfortably fat for them. But they feel great in my average sized hands.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Who makes thin grips?


----------



## 60ratrod (May 10, 2011)

hey if you want a shoulder houlster for that lemme know. i have one from when i had a pt-92.


----------



## RICK54 (May 14, 2011)

Nice looking gun I have a PT99 love it no problems at all shoot em up have fun enjoy.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks. I ordered some thinner rubber grips.... should help some!


----------

